# Need help re-rooting



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Go me for messing up something so simple..

So took the dive and installed the latest version of Paranoid Android, got most of my stuff back on through TiBu, then decided I wanted to switch back to my normal superuser app Superuser since that is my personal preference. However, this is kinda where things went haywire.

I had Superuser installed, went into SuperSU so I can tick the setting to change superuser apps. It did its thing, closed, rebooted device, went to Superuser, tried to update binary. Failed... So looked around, found a couple Superuser ZIP's to flash in CWM, tried updating binary and it still fails. Now I need a bit of help on trying to get root back on my device. Only reason I ever use root is for Titanium Backup which is invaluable to keeping some of my backups and such. I'd rather not re-flash the ROM if I can help it, thus getting help would definitely be appreciated.

Also, please don't hurt me for preferring Superuser over SuperSU. Its just a personal preference and I'd rather use it instead of SuperSU and I certainly don't want to see "wars" start up over that.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd remove SuperSU, boot to recovery, then wipe cache and dalvik, flash ROM and Gapps. Reboot.

It'll install the Superuser files that came with the ROM, so if that was the apk that came with the ROM, you should be good.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

That would basically make me start all over again because Paranoid Android comes with SuperSU, of which I don't want.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Delete supersu then flash the Su.zip in recovery . that's what I would do. But why go thru all that mess when its the same kind of su anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> That would basically make me start all over again because Paranoid Android comes with SuperSU, of which I don't want.


I didn't know it came with SuperSU, my bad.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Delete supersu then flash the Su.zip in recovery . that's what I would do. But why go thru all that mess when its the same kind of su anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Because my preference is Superuser and not SuperSU? That's why I go through the trouble?

That aside, went back to 4.1.2 of Paranoid Android where I had a nandroid ready that 4.2 didn't actually mess with. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it seems Android 4.2 just does not like me and never works correctly, even though I never restore system apps when I'm restoring my data. Guess I'll stick with 4.1.2 until the next major Android version maybe..


----------



## akash3656 (Apr 9, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> Go me for messing up something so simple..
> 
> So took the dive and installed the latest version of Paranoid Android, got most of my stuff back on through TiBu, then decided I wanted to switch back to my normal superuser app Superuser since that is my personal preference. However, this is kinda where things went haywire.
> 
> ...


Reflash your ROM and gapps without wiping anything, learn to use SuperSU. Superuser has tons of problems on jelly bean. The last ROM I tried still had issus granting root permissions. And yes, I see you like Superuser, whatever reasons you may have though, it doesn't seem worth it after all you've been through losing root and etc.

Edit: I see you restored back to 4.1.2. Doesn't your entire Internal storage go haywire?
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

akash3656 said:


> Reflash your ROM and gapps without wiping anything, learn to use SuperSU. Superuser has tons of problems on jelly bean. The last ROM I tried still had issus granting root permissions. And yes, I see you like Superuser, whatever reasons you may have though, it doesn't seem worth it after all you've been through losing root and etc.
> 
> Edit: I see you restored back to 4.1.2. Doesn't your entire Internal storage go haywire?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


No, not really. Just have to move the /0 folder contents back to where they belong.

And no, I don't really like SuperSU all that much. Especially its UI... Its like I don't like TWRP either, but I don't really have a choice on my Bionic, but on my Nexus 7, I have a choice. My choice is to use Superuser, which I haven't had any problems with.


----------

